# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  AEG Nail Guns

## foccacia

HI all
Bunnings is selling AEG nail guns and I know that they are brought into the country by the same crowd that imports Ryobi, Milwalkee(?) and a few other big names. Yes, they are out of China but so are thr makita tools. Has anyone had any experience with them. The coil nailer has the same specs that the Max 90 has but is only half the price. The coil nailer handle up to 90mm nails and can be used for framing, fences etc.
Any good advice would help. 
Cheers
Foccacia

----------


## ringtail

No experience with them but they look pretty impressive as do the whole new style AEG range of power tools. I have one of their sabre saws and its excellent with the best warranty out of all manufacturers.

----------


## jago

AEG is a giant of a german company but their main website has no listing for nail guns so it may be a made under licence product which can be a bit of a let down, so a rebadged cheaper product. 
FYI AEG Powertools Catalogue 2010 UK

----------


## pauljygrant

AEG Powertools is no longer part of any German company, but owned by Techtronic Industries, who as mentioned above also own Ryobi and Milwaukee.  I have AEG 18v lithium tools and consider them to be between Makita and DeWalt in terms of quality.  After all, if they did not have confidence in their products, they could not afford to offer a 3 year trade warranty.
Paul

----------


## jago

AEG still make there own power tools for the UK and Europe according to their own website, it's just other countries that they have licensed their name to, hence no nail gun in the UK catalogue. Anyway OP not a bad tool brand.

----------

